# How to make a goat abort?



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Have a small boer doe that is about 4 months old and I think her brother might have gotten her pregnant. All I have seen is him jumping on her and she stands for him. Does anyone know how to make her abort a little later? I would prefer naturally, or something inexpensive. All help is appreciated. THANKS!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I bet anything your girl was not in heat & her brother most likely did not penetrate. They play Dr a whole lot at that age.
Has he been extending?
If you really want to find out send some blood to biotracking but I dont know at what stage that would be.
If she is positive your vet gets the next call.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I have heard 2cc of Lutalyse to any size/age goat at 10+ days post breeding. I talked to our vet about it. We are going to have to try that this year as one of our does that wasn't supposed to get bred, probably did...  

We picked that injection up from our vet and it was about $15.


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Well I don't have a vet that will deal with goats. Is there anyway to do it without meds?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

2cc of Lutalyse. My vet always says wait 14 days. There has to be a corpus luteum in order for Lutalyse to work.

At that young age, I would want to be sure she is pregnant before giving it though. You can have a blood test done by BioTracking after 30 days.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Moocowman123 said:


> Well I don't have a vet that will deal with goats. Is there anyway to do it without meds?


No, there really isn't.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Moocowman123 said:


> Well I don't have a vet that will deal with goats. Is there anyway to do it without meds?


You don't need the vet to come out, as long as you can do the injection yourself.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

You will need to get it from a vet. If you've separated them, you might just wanna have someone help you take blood after 30 days and send it in to bio tracking to get a pregnancy test, then go from there.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Moocowman123 said:


> Have a small boer doe that is about 4 months old and I think her brother might have gotten her pregnant. All I have seen is him jumping on her and she stands for him. Does anyone know how to make her abort a little later? I would prefer naturally, or something inexpensive. All help is appreciated. THANKS!!


The chances of her being bred are slight. Generally speaking, the animals that reach sexual maturity early are the big, fast growing ones - not the small ones. There is also the fact that most doelings do not start cycling until around 6 months of age. Couple that with the fact that Boer's are not known to mature early, and I believe I would take the chance and not lute her.


----------

